
What Is Functional Programming? - asp_net
https://thomasbandt.com/what-is-functional-programming
======
rajman187
The author quotes a definition

> A functional language is a language that supports and encourages programming
> in a functional style.

Seems rather circular

~~~
hans1729
> Seems rather circular

* recurrent

seems more appropriate in this context :-)

